# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Beaver Falls, Pittsburgh area Appleseed

## B964

Range: Beaver Valley Rifle & Pistol Club 

Address: 505 Constitution Boulevard, Beaver Falls, PA 15010 

Website: www.bvrpc.org 

Range Fee: None 

When: July 25th-26th 2009 

Camping: No on site camping available at this time. Brady's Run Park is right next to the range and camping is available there. Check event information in the PA state board on the Appleseed forum for details as the event date nears for further details.

Hotels: Econo Lodge‎, RR 18, Beaver Falls, PA‎ - (724) 843-9300 
Lark Motel‎, Beaver Valley Interc, Beaver Falls, PA‎ - (724) 846-6507‎ 

Food: A simple lunch will be available for purchase from the range on Saturday and Sunday, or bring your own. While food is available in town it will take you away from the instruction for too long. Bring water and light snacks. 

Directions: The Beaver Valley Rifle club is aprox  40 miles North West of Pittsburgh on Constitution Blvd also known as PA route 51. From PA Turnpike, I-76, get off at Exit 10, New Castle/Turnpike 60.  Follow 60 South to the Chippewa Exit. take Rt.51 (Constitution Blvd.) south/east aprox 2.5 miles. The range driveway will be on the right next to the Brady's Run Health and Fitness walking path parking lot. the closest building to the driveway is the Beaver County Emergency Services building. 

GPS Coordinates: Latitude 40.742020 Longitude -80.337476 

State Laws to be aware of: Check State Laws: www.attorneygeneral.gov 

Range Rules: Rifles cased and left in vehicle until instructed to bring them to the firing line. No loaded firearms on the range unless on the firing line and load command has been given. Eye and ear protection required. Safety briefing. All types of legal firearms are allowed at this range, centerfire or rimfire. 

Capacity: 80 

Maximum Shooting Distance Available: This range has a 200 yard rifle range with some facilities for 400 yards. 

Range Highlights: Beautiful county setting with a modern range. A range committed to spreading the rifle arts to the the young of America. Close to Pittsburgh, Youngstown and Canton and even Wheeling WV. 

Contact for more information: PA@appleseedinfo.org 

Link to Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/280928264

----------

